# Hello! I'm from Ukraine.



## Sergay (Mar 25, 2016)

Ukraine is where Klitschko and war.I want to learn from the experience of beekeepers USA.Ukraine is third producer of honey in the world.Excuse my English.Nice to talk


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

Welcome!! This is certainly the place to learn. But if you are a first time beekeeper, I'd also suggest finding someone who has bees, and learn from them. That was my problem the first year- could have saved me a bunch of trouble. Good luck in the future.


----------



## Sergay (Mar 25, 2016)

Thank you Сyan .My experience 4 years, I have 17 beehives of Roger Delon H108


----------



## wvbeeguy (Feb 20, 2011)

Welcome, lots to learn here; but much of beekeeping is local to you- your climate,nectar flow times, etc


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Sergay said:


> Ukraine is where Klitschko and war.I want to learn from the experience of beekeepers USA.Ukraine is third producer of honey in the world.Excuse my English.Nice to talk


Welcome to Beesource!


----------



## hideawayranch (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello Sergay
What are your winters like in the Ukraine?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Ласкаво просимо sergay
I hope I said that right.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas Sergay! Don't worry about your English. You can communicate in at least two languages...me only one, and that not very well at times. Good luck to you.


----------



## Sergay (Mar 25, 2016)

Thank you dear wvbeeguy I communicate much and with beekeepers of Ukraine


----------



## Sergay (Mar 25, 2016)

tsmullins said:


> Welcome to Beesource!


Thank you dear tsmullins


----------



## Sergay (Mar 25, 2016)

Thank you dear Gary G74


----------



## Sergay (Mar 25, 2016)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Ласкаво просимо sergay
> I hope I said that right.


You did not make mistakes expensive.Thank you dear AmericasBeekeeper it is very pleasant to me.


----------



## Sergay (Mar 25, 2016)

bbruff22 said:


> Welcome from NE Kansas Sergay! Don't worry about your English. You can communicate in at least two languages...me only one, and that not very well at times. Good luck to you.


Thank you dear bbruff22 will be glad to help you learn Ukrainian and Russian language


----------



## Sergay (Mar 25, 2016)

hideawayranch said:


> Hello Sergay
> What are your winters like in the Ukraine?


Thank you dear hideawayranch in the middle of the Ukraine where I live is not very cold winters but -13F-22F but high humidity. And it is the main reason for death of bees in the winter.


----------

